# Pre-out Marantz sr7009 issue



## Aymen007 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi
Please i am newbie here in forum i need your helps
sorry for my bad language english because i speak french only
my config is :
Avr : Marantz Sr7009
Amplifier : Nad M25
Speakers : Klipsch RF7 MKII , RC64 MKII ; RS62 MKII
Before buy my amplifier Nad all its work fine
my 2 front speaker its bi-amp in marantz and puted in
2 front R / L and 2 Front wide/height 2 R / L
1 center
2 surround
all sound work perfectly without any problems
yesterday i buy i new amplifier Nad M25 and i connect pre-out marantz to amplifier here is problems
all speakers work only i dont have bass if i check i see marantz not give me sound in pre-out for bi amp sound its work only with out
Front R/L , Center , Surr R/L only
other Out for pre-amp likely ( Front wide , height1 , height2 , surround back ) without any signal
i change config to 5.1 bi-amp or 7.1 bi-amp its the same marantz give me sound only in primary Out
if i put speaker cable in marantz all its work fine
only my issue in pre out dedicated for bi-amp
please help me


----------



## XEagleDriver (Apr 15, 2010)

Aymen007 said:


> Hi
> Please i am newbie here in forum i need your helps
> sorry for my bad language english because i speak french only
> 
> ...


*PROBLEM DISCUSSION*: If I have represented your write up correctly, the lack of signal at the Marantz pre-amp outputs is because they are NOT designed to support bi-amplification. When you assign the Marantz wide/height R/L amplifiers to bi-amp the Marantz does not also route the signal to the pre-amp outputs. This is because the Marantz is expecting you to use the Marantz amplifiers you just assigned to bi-amp. The Marantz is operating as it was designed to do and does NOT have a problem.

*SOLUTIONS*: You have three choices as I see it.
1) *Skip the bi-amplification and only use the NAD amplifiers.* Passive bi-amplification does little to nothing to improve the sound quality and the NAD M25, at 160W/channel, has plenty of power for all of your speakers. Therefore, connect all speakers to the NAD using the corresponding Marantz pre-amp outputs (i.e. Front L/R, Center and Surround L/R only) but do NOT bi-amp the front L/R from the NAD. 
2) *Bi-amp the Front L/R using the Marantz and use the NAD for all other speakers.* Keep your front L/R speakers connected to the Marantz speaker outputs (Front L/R and Height/Wide L/R) and bi-amp as you did before. But connect the rest of the speakers (center and surrounds) to the NAD M25, thus taking some of the load off of the Marantz (125/channel).
3) *Skip the bi-amplification and use both the Marantz and NAD amplifiers for channels of your choice.* Connect some speakers to the NAD (for instance, front L/R and Center) and the keep the rest (for instance, surrounds) connected to the Marantz. You have flexibility here and can pick where to connect the Fronts, the Surrounds and then connect the Center to either Marantz or NAD.

Cheers,
XEagleDriver


----------



## Aymen007 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hello

thank you all for your response to help me to solve my problem Configuration
please I want to know how to activate all the pre-out output at the same time as the following output Marantz specially
Surround Back
Front Wide
Height 1
Height 2
Becose i need buy another speakers for system 7.1 " RB-81 mkii "
in this configuration I can not use it
Thanks


----------

